# Two girls in MA



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

I work in a pet store in eastern MA and we've had two female rats for about 5 months. There were six, but slowly they are going as feeders. I've built a bit of a bond with these girls and they are very interested in what types of food I'm bringing them. They are not comfortable being picked up. I don't have room for more rats, but I do want to save them from their fate as snake food. I have a guinea pig cage that I would be more than happy to give along with them. They are both albinos and probably about 7 months old. I will be purchasing them no matter what, but am hoping to find a home with people who know about rats and would give them some patience. If I can't find a home here, my store manager has agreed to place them up for adoption after I purchase them, but we don't have too many rat enthusiasts come through my store very often, so placing them would take awhile. Please let me know if anyone is interested. I would be willing to meet halfway if the drive was reasonable. I'm located in the metrowest area.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you posted on goosemoose and rat shak forums?


----------

